# Need input on peptides



## Skullcrusher (May 17, 2021)

AOD 9604 + BPC 157 

Mod GRF (1-29) + Ipamorelin

Does this shit work?


----------



## Skullcrusher (May 18, 2021)

AOD9604 is a modified version of the hGH fragment 176-191 peptide (contains a di-sulfide bridge) and thus a derivative of human growth hormone (hGH). Originally developed as a lipolytic (fat burning) compound, AOD9604 has shown benefit in studies of heart disease, osteoarthritis/cartilage repair, and metabolic syndrome. AOD9604 stimulates lipolysis (the breakdown or destruction of fat) and inhibits lipogenesis in animal studies.

BPC 157 is a penta-decapeptide composed of 15 amino acids. It is a partial sequence of the body protection compound (BPC) that was discovered in and isolated from human gastric juice. Animal studies have shown it to accelerate the healing of many different wounds, including muscle, tendon and damaged ligaments. Additionally, BPC 157 has shown to protect organs and aids in the prevention of gastric ulcers. BPC-157 acts systemically in the digestive tract to combat leaky gut, IBS, gastro-intestinal cramps, and Crohn’s disease. This peptide has been known to exhibit analgesic characteristics. Research has shown its ability to help skin burns heal at a faster rate by increasing blood flow to damaged tissues. BPC-157 significantly accelerates reticulin and collagen formation as well as angiogenesis together with stimulation of macrophages and fibroblasts infiltration representing a potential therapeutic tool in wound healing management. 
======================================================================================
Modified GRF is a truncated peptide analogue of growth hormone releasing hormone (GHRH). First developed in the 1980s, research studies with modGRF have shown it to improve muscle repair and growth, accelerate wound healing, strengthen bones, increase fat burning, and improve metabolism. It may also have beneficial effects on blood sugar regulation and the immune system.

Ipamorelin is a pentapeptide, meaning that its structure is comprised of five amino acids. It is a secretagogue, and is considered to be an agonist, meaning that it possesses the ability to bind certain receptors of a cell and provokes a cellular response. Ipamorelin’s operational mechanics enables the peptide to stimulate the production of pituitary gland-based expression of secretions related to growth amongst animal test subjects. At the same time, the presence of the peptide has been shown to inhibit the production of a secretion known as somatostatin. Additionally, it has been determined that Ipamorelin has the ability to boost the production of IGF-1, or Insulin-like Growth Factor 1. Its presence plays a key role in the overall growth and repair of muscular and skeletal tissue.


----------



## Blusoul24 (May 18, 2021)

I ran ghrp2 and modgrf 1-29 at 100mcg each 3x per day for around a year. I had igf-1 levels elevated into the high 2s and low 3s pretty consistently when tested within an hour post injection.

Definitely saw results and benefits. Not on the level of true GH, but worth it.

I was using Datbtrue peptides which were definitely on the level.

for me, the real issue is making sure that what you were getting is legitimate.

I have also used BPC 157 and TB 500 with some success to heal a shoulder injury. It's not a magic cure, but I would say that it definitely shortened and improved my recovery.


----------

